# How can I find a thread I've previously posted in?



## Truly Abby

:lol:

That is my question.


----------



## Truly Abby

I'm not trying to be obtuse. 

User CP has the following:

Your Profile
Edit your details
Customize your profile
Profile privacy
Edit profile picture

When I click on each of those 4, I see nothing about statistics.


----------



## PBear

Trudy Abby said:


> I'm not trying to be obtuse.
> 
> User CP has the following:
> 
> Your Profile
> Edit your details
> Customize your profile
> Profile privacy
> Edit profile picture
> 
> When I click on each of those 4, I see nothing about statistics.


Click on your name in this thread. Then you can view your profile as we see it. Your statistics are on there. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

You might also check your subscription list.


----------



## Accipiter777

:smthumbup:


----------



## Crazy_8

It's been so long since I've been here I just need to post so I can do this.


----------

